# Dylan's 3D print thread.



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So I am 90% toward finishing my first project, so thought I would share.

Mazzer doser Auberins Timer mod. Very little DIY needed.










This completely houses all 3 switches, and the timer. It requires a new hole to be drilled in the metal wall of the doser which allows the wires to enter the lid. Other than this it is just wiring. It requires the upper veins and screw to be removed but works in conjunction with a printed cone to direct the coffee to the lower vein sweepers. Finished product will be coated in a food safe resin, but I obviously cannot certify food safety beyond this.

I'll post more details when I think it is 100% complete (should be about 2 weeks I think, but a lot of my project drag).

I'll have to check things out with Glenn first but anyone interested can get one of these housings for about £30.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This X-Ray view should give you an idea of how it works, if anyone wants the stl file just let me know.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very neat.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Funny enough I was talking about something like this with @Syenitic the other day, as I said I tried putting something in the doser to make it on demand.










..and we both said it would be cool to have a 3D printed insert to go in the hopper (after removing the vanes and assembly of course).

The coned paper insert I put in mine worked to a degree, but as it was a bit Heath Robinson it let grounds get round the edges. I was wondering whether to try and make one out of tin, but a 3D printed one (especially if the measurements have already been taken) might be a better solution.

It could have a built in 'shnoz' and maybe fit in place of the plastic doser window tube thing?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine still relies on the rotating veins, there is a lot of reasonable argument here that suggests they help with distribution. In addition the timer housing would get in the way of a doserless 'slide'. Although with the bottom vein and middle screw removed there would be more room to play with.

In addition removing the bottom vein and middle screw shaft is a PITA, this mod is aiming to reduce DIY as much as possible.

It is infact possible to have the wires run through the lid, then down the outside of the body of the Mazzer, then in through the hole that would normally have the greeen light in it. But I thought this was too unsightly.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Dylan

Pardon the stupid question but what is the purpose of the black collar on your borosilicate glass tube hopper? To offer a bit of support to the weight on top of the beans?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

No, that is the lens hood mod which usually sits on the throat of the hopper, it stretches nicely over the top of the glass tube and provides the puff you get from the lens hood mod.


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Very similar to mine - mine is Arduino based though, and sits on top of my OD funnel.

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice, did you do the Arduino stuff from scratch or did you find a project to follow?


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

From scratch - I'm an electronic engineer, so have had quite a bit of experience with microcontroller based things.

It's fairly simple stuff though - if anyone wants me a walkthrough for the process, let me know!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

You two have some skills!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

whiteyj said:


> From scratch - I'm an electronic engineer, so have had quite a bit of experience with microcontroller based things.
> 
> It's fairly simple stuff though - if anyone wants me a walkthrough for the process, let me know!


I would certainly be interested for future projects!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Funnily enough I actually bought an arduino at christmas with a view to building a replacement timer for my RR55OD. I wanted to use a WiFi or bluetooth module to allow me to setup/store different timings for different beans via my phone. I also thought it might be possible to use a humidity and temperature sensor to try and automatically vary the grind timings. Of course, as usual, 8 months later the parts are still sat in a dusty box in the bedroom... I look forward to following this thread, it may inspire me into action


----------



## whiteyj (Dec 28, 2014)

Certainly sounds feasible - the hardest bit (for me), would be the phone app to accompany it.

When I get a bit of free time, I'll do a quick write up of mine - its relatively basic wiring, and simple enough code to understand and modify if you're that way inclined.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Phone app would probably be relatively straight forward using either a Tasker (Andoroid) script and/or a webserver in the Audrino or using something like NETIO app. My preferred option would probably be to run a simple webserver/service on the Arduino itself that way its accessible from any web enabled device.

From my initial reading it seems that dependant upon the Arduino model the timer/interrupts aren't as straight forward as I might first have thought. I guess you'd need a user timer resolution with at least 1/10th of a second resolution but ideally running at an internal resolution of 1/100th to allow for accuracy at the 1/10th level.


----------

